

Microservices – Not A Free Lunch - patrickxb
http://highscalability.com/blog/2014/4/8/microservices-not-a-free-lunch.html

======
lowbloodsugar
"Where a monolithic application might have been deployed to a small
application server cluster, you now have tens of separate services to build,
test, deploy and run, potentially in polyglot languages and environments."

My experience is that it is vastly harder to keep a single application server
running that involved only _two_ teams compared to two teams each with three
or four microservices that they own.

"Keeping an application server running can be a full time job, but we now have
to ensure that tens or even hundreds of processes stay up, don't run out of
disk space, don't deadlock, stay performant. It's a daunting task."

No, see, keeping up a giant monolithic application server running is a full
time job.

Author seems to entirely miss the point of microservices. The problems of
giant application servers don't multiply when you break it into microservices.
They go away.

"Developers with a strong DevOps profile like this are hard to find, so your
hiring challenge just became an order of magnitude more difficult if you go
down this path."

High Performance Teams are High Performance Teams. If you don't have one, your
giant monolithic application is also doomed to failure. You just get to
pretend that all the bugs will come out in QA.

------
phamilton
Aminator + Asgaard + Simian Army (along with other open source offerings from
Netflix) can get you a lot of the Lunch for Free.

That said, you need to know how to use them and invest significant time and
effort in getting it up and running.

[http://netflix.github.io/#repo](http://netflix.github.io/#repo)

